# [SOLVED] I can't upload anything to anywhere on the internet



## Eileen1980

Yes. Anywhere.

I've not been able to upload anything on this computer now since about July that's more than a few kb. This has been since I reformatted the hard drive.

That means:
1. I can't attach anything to an e-mail
2. I can't upload anything to fb
3. I can't upload anything to sendspace etc.

The problem is only on this computer. I've tried the router on another computer and I can upload on that.

I have googled this problem but to no avail. I have tried the following:

1. Turned off Firewalls.
2. Turned off Norton Antivirus.

Nothing. I am on Vista and there are no additional service packs downloaded. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

I have also tried the speedtest site. It is unable to do the "upload" test. Downloads are fine.


----------



## JimE

*Re: I can't upload anything to anywhere on the internet*

Two things to start with: First, ensure Vista is up to date. This includes Service Packs and all other updates. Second, did you manually install all of the motherboard/system/hardware drivers after the OS install? If not, manually update/install all of the system drivers.


----------



## Eileen1980

*Re: I can't upload anything to anywhere on the internet*

I didn't manually install any drivers no. When I installed the OS, I did it by restoring the computer to its factory settings. There's a "D" partition on my hard drive that stores these and it's a case of writing these over the C drive.

Therefore, is it necessary or me to manually install the motherboard / system / hardware drivers? If so, how would I do this?


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: I can't upload anything to anywhere on the internet*

d: should have everything you need so that looks like a dead end. You can confirm by looking at device manager to see if there are any yellow exclaimation points which indicate a issue.

When trying to send a email attachment do you get any kind of error?


----------



## Eileen1980

*Re: I can't upload anything to anywhere on the internet*

I have just expanded all the +s on device manager and cannot see any exclamation marks.

I don't get an error when I try to attach a mail. It just stays stuck on 0.0kb uploaded.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: I can't upload anything to anywhere on the internet*

Hello,

Pls. check your Proxy Server setting and disable it.
How to Remove a Proxy Server | eHow.com

Uninstall Norton and see if it makes a difference. Please use this Removal Tool.


> 2. Turned off Norton Antivirus.


If that didn't help at all, pls. provide us an *ipconfig /all* output. Pls. see this Sticky:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ty-issue-pre-posting-requirements-573730.html


----------



## Eileen1980

*Re: I can't upload anything to anywhere on the internet*

If I disable my proxy server, is this going to bugger up my computer? I don't know much about what it is or does.

EDIT: No this is fine. I changed it to No Proxy and it still doesn't work. I'll post the ipconfig/all thing now.


----------



## Eileen1980

*Re: I can't upload anything to anywhere on the internet*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Elliot>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Elliot-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Check Point Virtual Network Adapter For S
ecureClient
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 54-62-CF-0B-1D-0A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : USB Wireless 802.11 b/g Adaptor
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-44-8E-C6-F5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::90a9:922a:d4fd:91cf%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.64(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 04 November 2011 10:54:13
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 05 November 2011 10:54:12
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 151000644
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-8C-98-22-43
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:24dc:1e83:3f57:febf(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::24dc:1e83:3f57:febf%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Elliot>


----------



## Eileen1980

*Re: I can't upload anything to anywhere on the internet*

My provider is BT and I am using the wireless Home Hub.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: I can't upload anything to anywhere on the internet*

Thanks for the info provided ipconfig /all output looks good, no problem there.

Have you removed Norton by using the Removal Tool?


----------



## Eileen1980

*Re: I can't upload anything to anywhere on the internet*

I have just removed Norton using the tool on that link. After restarting my computer, I tried to perform an upload but it did not work so I am re-installing Norton now.


----------



## Eileen1980

*Re: I can't upload anything to anywhere on the internet*

On another note, is there any reason why uninstalling and reinstalling Norton is now making my net go painfully slow?


----------



## 2xg

*Re: I can't upload anything to anywhere on the internet*

I would try removing Norton again, I'm not a big fan of it bec of issues, perhaps replace it with MSE. There are 5 computers at my home with MSE and no issues at all.


Eileen1980 said:


> On another note, is there any reason why uninstalling and reinstalling Norton is now making my net go painfully slow?


Also, do you have any P2P programs installed?


----------



## Eileen1980

*Re: I can't upload anything to anywhere on the internet*

I don't have any P2P progammes installed.

Before I uninstalled and re-installed Norton, there was no problem with browsing the internet.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: I can't upload anything to anywhere on the internet*

Things might have worked fine before but you don't know at this point what's causing that. I'd remove Norton again replace if with MSE and see if you're able to upload and browsing won't be slow anymore.

It won't hurt to run Malwarebytes Free. Remove infections found and there's no need to post the logs.
Malwarebytes : Free anti-malware, anti-virus and spyware removal download

Another update will be nice.


----------



## Eileen1980

*Re: I can't upload anything to anywhere on the internet*

A reboot overnight has solved the internet going slow problem.

However, I still am unable to upload anything to my computer.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: I can't upload anything to anywhere on the internet*

"Check Point Virtual Network Adapter For SecureClient"

Remove ALL firewalls. Appears you still have checkpoint installed.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: I can't upload anything to anywhere on the internet*

I second....:grin:


Wand3r3r said:


> "Check Point Virtual Network Adapter For SecureClient"
> 
> Remove ALL firewalls. Appears you still have checkpoint installed.


----------



## Eileen1980

*Re: I can't upload anything to anywhere on the internet*

SecureClient is a type of firewall? That's a programme I used to use to remotely connect to my computer at work (although it no longer works). I'll try uninstalling now.


----------



## Eileen1980

*Re: I can't upload anything to anywhere on the internet*

Well done, boys! (I assume you're boys).

Uninstalling that piece of ****e (which incidentally gave me a whole host of other problems a few months back) has solved the issue. Death to SecureClient. And all who sail in her.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: I can't upload anything to anywhere on the internet*

Not me! :grin:


> Well done, boys! (I assume you're boys).


Glad to hear that all is sorted.


----------



## Eileen1980

A female geek? I see.

May your genius go unrivalled.


----------



## JimE

Glad you got it sorted. Enjoy!


----------

